# [HELP] Cannot factory reset a Kyocera Hydro Wave (C6740N) on Metro PCS



## Mojo2XL (Dec 5, 2015)

Greetings to all the developers and registered users on this site... Yes, this is my first post, but I read here pretty often and I used the search function, trust me! Seriously, I've tried all I could and I am at my wits end, but this is technology, we can't let it own us, we gotta continue owning it and that's what online communities like xda help us do, so thanks for all your past, present, and future contributions here. So I got this Metro PCS Kyocera Hydro Wave (C6740N) that I can't factory reset for a number of reasons, but mainly because I believe that there is either no boot-loader or no recovery partition as a result of Metro PCS flashing the ROM...

Anyway, lets get to the juice:
- Device powers on/off, but no combo of Vol -/+ and Power buttons bring up a recovery menu or anything (holding any combo down just boot-loops)
- Device has no SIM and no micro SD card, and the battery is not removable
- Device is locked... Like, pattern-locked/google account info/too many attempts/yada yada yada
- Device has no data and no WiFi connection active, so I could not use the google account to get past the lockscreen
- Device does not have USB debugging enabled/Google drivers for ADB do not work (Windows 7 auto-detects when I plug in the phone and installs a generic Microsoft driver which cannot be removed even after uninstalling the device, and also I pointed the Device Manager to the correct Google drivers I installed with the Android SDK Tools, as well as the Samsung Naked Universal Drivers I found on this forum, and Kyocera ADB drivers I found through Google which all failed, Windows returned a message stating that the most up-to-date or best driver for this device is already installed)

What I've tried (everything possible really):
- Hard reset/Recovery from phone: FAILED
- Connect to Linux and install ADB, then tried running the adb shell, adb devices, fastboot devices, etc but phone not detected: FAILED
- Connect to Windows 7 and install ADB (Android SDK Tools), I literally checked every single box and installed Platform-tools, google drivers, everything, got to the command prompt as admin, cd to the ADB directory, ran same commands as in linux, also tried commands on several forums and posts like adb shell rm /data/system/gesture.key to remove the lock but everything: FAILED
- Connect to Windows 7 and attempt to install proper drivers using RootGenius, MoboRobo, PDAnet, and several other suggestions which all were oblivious/unable to detect the device despite Windows recognizing it, so they all: FAILED
- Connect to Windows 7 and attempt running ADB through a Cygwin terminal, but the command "sudo" was not recognized/not valid, so: FAILED
- Connect to Windows 7 and use XRYViewer to extract data from the phone, possibly to see the system files and get an actual understanding of what everybody is saying you need to mount from the recovery partition, but no clue how to use this, since I can't find an XRY file in the internal storage, so: FAILED
- Connect to Windows 7 and access data/recover data from device using "Wondershare Dr.Fone for Android" and "iLike Android Data Recovery Pro" but both programs instructed me to enable USB Debugging, which is not possible, so the both also: FAILED

Despite this being my first post, I have scoured the forums here in addition to every other forum and webpage regarding this issue as well... There just isn't much about this phone except negative reviews, and I have come to the conclusion that on this particular model phone, I am out of options... I have a paperweight... I'm not very familiar with Android... So please correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Mojo2XL (Dec 7, 2015)

*Any input?*

I'm curious if there are any options at this point, I have been trying to get through to this phone on several computers for the past couple days and it is frustrating me... Any input from the community would be much appreciated...


----------



## eenuckols (Sep 7, 2016)

*Mojo2XL, I guess you did not find an answer?*



Mojo2XL said:


> I'm curious if there are any options at this point, I have been trying to get through to this phone on several computers for the past couple days and it is frustrating me... Any input from the community would be much appreciated...

Click to collapse



I have the exact same problem and it appears I am several months after your post.  I just want to use this device as an e-reader but like you, I cannot get anything to recognize it!~


----------



## barabeka (Sep 26, 2016)

eenuckols said:


> I have the exact same problem and it appears I am several months after your post.  I just want to use this device as an e-reader but like you, I cannot get anything to recognize it!~

Click to collapse



may be this:

*2767*3855# - Think before you give this code. This code is used for factory format. It'll remove all files and settings including the internal memory storage. It'll also reinstall the phone firmware.  

I found code in internet, but may be it works? can't check, my "wave" comes to me from USA by post for a few weeks..


----------



## elliwigy (Sep 27, 2016)

barabeka said:


> may be this:
> 
> *2767*3855# - Think before you give this code. This code is used for factory format. It'll remove all files and settings including the internal memory storage. It'll also reinstall the phone firmware.
> 
> I found code in internet, but may be it works? can't check, my "wave" comes to me from USA by post for a few weeks..

Click to collapse



doesnt work.. you can only get to emergency dialer which can only b used to make emergency calls


----------



## barabeka (Sep 27, 2016)

elliwigy said:


> doesnt work.. you can only get to emergency dialer which can only b used to make emergency calls

Click to collapse



okay. i will try something, when my phone will come. is your Wave  locked?


----------



## elliwigy (Sep 27, 2016)

barabeka said:


> okay. i will try something, when my phone will come. is your Wave locked?

Click to collapse



i bought another phone and they threw it in free but it has a pin code lock so i cant even get to google screen to bypass frp as im stuck at pin lockscreen and these darnphones have no recovery..

i doubt ull figure out a way as im real savvy with this stuff lol theres no recovery to boot into in order to reset and no way to update tje phone wothout knowing the pin code


----------



## warriorpluto (Nov 29, 2016)

any luck? i cant believe this thing is this locked down. makes apple look like chils play


----------



## elliwigy (Nov 30, 2016)

warriorpluto said:


> any luck? i cant believe this thing is this locked down. makes apple look like chils play

Click to collapse



i believe it can be done with a pc


----------



## warriorpluto (Nov 30, 2016)

Did you happen to get the files the other member posted that was only available for eight days?


----------



## eenuckols (Dec 11, 2016)

*Mojo2XL - Sort of.*

I saw a youtub video (sorry no link) that says there was a OTA update that changed the phone's firmware that solved all the problems mentioned here.  Thing is I have no carrier and cannot find this new firmware, but, I am still hunting.... 



​


eenuckols said:


> I have the exact same problem and it appears I am several months after your post.  I just want to use this device as an e-reader but like you, I cannot get anything to recognize it!~

Click to collapse


----------



## Tony42 (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm having the same problem, I have been trying to get this thing to hard reset for a week now. There has to be a way to reset this Hydro Wave.. Has anyone dealt with this thing?


----------



## WhiteWolf77 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hey hold the buttons as follows volume- & power at the exact same time while your phone is off be warned if you phone was preowned you need the goole account originally activeated with that phone if you do not have that then your in the same vote as me i cant remember any of my gmail account info to my wave from when i had it active I have litterally tried every thing to recover the info and i still can't recover it


----------



## Tony42 (Dec 12, 2016)

WhiteWolf77 said:


> Hey hold the buttons as follows volume- & power at the exact same time while your phone is off be warned if you phone was preowned you need the goole account originally activeated with that phone if you do not have that then your in the same vote as me i cant remember any of my gmail account info to my wave from when i had it active I have litterally tried every thing to recover the info and i still can't recover it

Click to collapse



That doesn't work on this phone the hydro wave from AT&T has factory reset protection so it cannot be reset using the volume down and power button reset


----------



## dannybz (Jan 19, 2017)

Any update?


----------



## equitube (Mar 6, 2017)

dannybz said:


> Any update?

Click to collapse



let me work on this, been trying to master as many FRP bypasses as i can. I don't have the device but a client is in the same boat


----------



## PhoneScrambler (Mar 28, 2017)

I accidentally stumbled upon a something weird. I've managed to make the camera crash to the  home screen somehow. I believe this was a result of holding both volume buttons and opening numerous menus while using the camera. My guess is that it overloads it after a certain amount of times and causes it to crash. I've gotten the android UI to crash like this before. I will try to recreate the scenario and update you guys on this. it's on a Kyocera Hydro Wave. Running android 5.0 I believe. Try going wild until the phone starts to lag. eventually stuff will crash and the lock screen may go with it. use this to your advantage and enable USB debugging as quickly as possible because it will reset itself after about 30 seconds.﻿ Someone else on YouTube has recently told me that it worked for them. I would look into doing that.


----------



## LilAnt530 (Apr 24, 2017)

PhoneScrambler said:


> I accidentally stumbled upon a something weird. I've managed to make the camera crash to the home screen somehow. I believe this was a result of holding both volume buttons and opening numerous menus while using the camera. My guess is that it overloads it after a certain amount of times and causes it to crash. I've gotten the android UI to crash like this before. I will try to recreate the scenario and update you guys on this. it's on a Kyocera Hydro Wave. Running android 5.0 I believe. Try going wild until the phone starts to lag. eventually stuff will crash and the lock screen may go with it. use this to your advantage and enable USB debugging as quickly as possible because it will reset itself after about 30 seconds.﻿ Someone else on YouTube has recently told me that it worked for them. I would look into doing that.

Click to collapse




Is there anything a little more realistic possible? Lol, I can see an update available, can't connect to WiFi to update haha. The stuff they lock these phones with anymore i swear


----------



## BangEmBoy23 (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm new to this forum, but NOT new to this site . I have visited here on numerous occasions seeking the help that needed . With that being said, I would like to offer a Bonafide, Tried and True way to factory reset the Kyocera Hydrowave . I KNOW that this work's for I have done in on numerous occasions for a friend of mine that works for Metro PCS ....

Step One: Completely power off the phone .
Step Two: Hold the Power AND Volume DOWN Buttons SIMULTANEOUSLY . 
Step Three:  DO NOT release any buttons, even when you get to the Boot Menu . (Very Important, If you don't do it right, you have to start all over lol ) .
Step Four: Once inside the Boot Menu, ONLY release the Power Button; or the Boot Menu will close and you have to start all over again .
Step Five: Use the Volume Down Button to Highlight the Wipe/Factory Reset Option .
Step Six: Use the Power Button to Select the option .
Step Seven: Watch the bottom of the screen for the progress, and then use the Volume Up Button to restart .

And there you have it . I hope that this helps out SOMEONE out there, because I feel good giving back for the help that I have received on here . 
PS.( If you would like for me to post a Video Tutorial on this, can someone please tell me how to post the Video; I guess by me being a Newbie on here, I'm not allowed to do as of yet ) . If Anyone needs to contact me, as I'm not on here very often, my email is [email protected] .


----------



## PhoneScrambler (Apr 27, 2017)

LilAnt530 said:


> Is there anything a little more realistic possible? Lol, I can see an update available, can't connect to WiFi to update haha. The stuff they lock these phones with anymore i swear

Click to collapse





As unrealistic as it may sound it actually works Trust me on this. its similar to the  LG attack which... is nothing but entering a long password.

betanews.com/2015/09/16/bypass-the-android-lollipop-lockscreen-by-entering-a-really-long-password

Just give it a go. it already worked for one dude on youtube. it takes a while but it honestly works.  If you can get it, update the phone as soon as possible turn the screen timeout off and let it update. when the phone resets the update will install and you will be able to factory reset.

I mean it couldn't hurt. if you're locked out with no factory reset and ADB tools won't work what else can you do?


----------



## Mojo2XL (Dec 5, 2015)

Greetings to all the developers and registered users on this site... Yes, this is my first post, but I read here pretty often and I used the search function, trust me! Seriously, I've tried all I could and I am at my wits end, but this is technology, we can't let it own us, we gotta continue owning it and that's what online communities like xda help us do, so thanks for all your past, present, and future contributions here. So I got this Metro PCS Kyocera Hydro Wave (C6740N) that I can't factory reset for a number of reasons, but mainly because I believe that there is either no boot-loader or no recovery partition as a result of Metro PCS flashing the ROM...

Anyway, lets get to the juice:
- Device powers on/off, but no combo of Vol -/+ and Power buttons bring up a recovery menu or anything (holding any combo down just boot-loops)
- Device has no SIM and no micro SD card, and the battery is not removable
- Device is locked... Like, pattern-locked/google account info/too many attempts/yada yada yada
- Device has no data and no WiFi connection active, so I could not use the google account to get past the lockscreen
- Device does not have USB debugging enabled/Google drivers for ADB do not work (Windows 7 auto-detects when I plug in the phone and installs a generic Microsoft driver which cannot be removed even after uninstalling the device, and also I pointed the Device Manager to the correct Google drivers I installed with the Android SDK Tools, as well as the Samsung Naked Universal Drivers I found on this forum, and Kyocera ADB drivers I found through Google which all failed, Windows returned a message stating that the most up-to-date or best driver for this device is already installed)

What I've tried (everything possible really):
- Hard reset/Recovery from phone: FAILED
- Connect to Linux and install ADB, then tried running the adb shell, adb devices, fastboot devices, etc but phone not detected: FAILED
- Connect to Windows 7 and install ADB (Android SDK Tools), I literally checked every single box and installed Platform-tools, google drivers, everything, got to the command prompt as admin, cd to the ADB directory, ran same commands as in linux, also tried commands on several forums and posts like adb shell rm /data/system/gesture.key to remove the lock but everything: FAILED
- Connect to Windows 7 and attempt to install proper drivers using RootGenius, MoboRobo, PDAnet, and several other suggestions which all were oblivious/unable to detect the device despite Windows recognizing it, so they all: FAILED
- Connect to Windows 7 and attempt running ADB through a Cygwin terminal, but the command "sudo" was not recognized/not valid, so: FAILED
- Connect to Windows 7 and use XRYViewer to extract data from the phone, possibly to see the system files and get an actual understanding of what everybody is saying you need to mount from the recovery partition, but no clue how to use this, since I can't find an XRY file in the internal storage, so: FAILED
- Connect to Windows 7 and access data/recover data from device using "Wondershare Dr.Fone for Android" and "iLike Android Data Recovery Pro" but both programs instructed me to enable USB Debugging, which is not possible, so the both also: FAILED

Despite this being my first post, I have scoured the forums here in addition to every other forum and webpage regarding this issue as well... There just isn't much about this phone except negative reviews, and I have come to the conclusion that on this particular model phone, I am out of options... I have a paperweight... I'm not very familiar with Android... So please correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## LilAnt530 (Apr 27, 2017)

PhoneScrambler said:


> As unrealistic as it may sound it actually works Trust me on this. its similar to the LG attack which... is nothing but entering a long password.
> 
> betanews.com/2015/09/16/bypass-the-android-lollipop-lockscreen-by-entering-a-really-long-password
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I feel you on that for SURE! haha, I'm very accustomed to the runaround methods to these locks especially on these lower end phones because they are usually faulty & lock themselves at will lol....

Just wondering if you're using any sort of steps in particular because I'd rather avoid the mash stuff until it lags approach if I can use even a little more mechanical method lol. I have noticed it wants to break out of the lockscreen even hitting the home key from camera app, so definitely not doubting the ability haha. The youtube vid if u have the link so i could use some sort of step by step would also be great .

I literally do this all day on various phones from Samsung to HTC, Kyocera apparently, & a few iCloud locks im slowly working through as well. And like you said with no ADB or even the ability to type a wifi password It's pretty much a shiney waterproof brick, so yea bro cheers any advice, replies are appreciated! Been wanting to crack this stubborn mule for months haha.


----------



## PhoneScrambler (May 2, 2017)

LilAnt530 said:


> I feel you on that for SURE! haha, I'm very accustomed to the runaround methods to these locks especially on these lower end phones because they are usually faulty & lock themselves at will lol....
> 
> Just wondering if you're using any sort of steps in particular because I'd rather avoid the mash stuff until it lags approach if I can use even a little more mechanical method lol. I have noticed it wants to break out of the lockscreen even hitting the home key from camera app, so definitely not doubting the ability haha. The youtube vid if u have the link so i could use some sort of step by step would also be great .
> 
> I literally do this all day on various phones from Samsung to HTC, Kyocera apparently, & a few iCloud locks im slowly working through as well. And like you said with no ADB or even the ability to type a wifi password It's pretty much a shiney waterproof brick, so yea bro cheers any advice, replies are appreciated! Been wanting to crack this stubborn mule for months haha.

Click to collapse




No sort of steps in particular.  But I found that when I turned the phone into landscape mode in the camera it crashes to the homescreen quicker. I tested by spamming the storage with long videos until it fills up the storage and tried without. No real difference. I'll upload a video of this. OH I should also mention it was on the "Too many pattern attempts" screen when I got it to crash so that may play a part in it too..


----------



## LilAnt530 (May 6, 2017)

PhoneScrambler said:


> No sort of steps in particular. But I found that when I turned the phone into landscape mode in the camera it crashes to the homescreen quicker. I tested by spamming the storage with long videos until it fills up the storage and tried without. No real difference. I'll upload a video of this. OH I should also mention it was on the "Too many pattern attempts" screen when I got it to crash so that may play a part in it too..

Click to collapse




Thanks you confirmed the theory i had in my head of recording hi def to mess it up, ill confirm for you when i test it dude thank you for the responses lol, these phones are so SO unreasonable it will feel nice to break into it xD!


----------



## PhoneScrambler (May 7, 2017)

Uploaded a video that shows what happened to me. It might quick crash once or twice before you can get in fully 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzSnccls3dc


I want to try and do this once more. I have full access to the phone after updating and factory resetting by the way.  when I get it to happen properly on video I'll record it.


----------



## LilAnt530 (May 9, 2017)

PhoneScrambler said:


> Uploaded a video that shows what happened to me. It might quick crash once or twice before you can get in fully
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






Same result on my end, dead serious I recorded high def video for like 10 minutes to lag it down, it jst rebooted & did a quick "System upgrade" & the storage was all clear & ready for more......

Damn strong Wal-Mart specials they make these days


----------



## PhoneScrambler (May 9, 2017)

LilAnt530 said:


> Same result on my end, dead serious I recorded high def video for like 10 minutes to lag it down, it jst rebooted & did a quick "System upgrade" & the storage was all clear & ready for more......
> 
> Damn strong Wal-Mart specials they make these days

Click to collapse





If you saw a even a glimpse of the home screen or any crash then that's a good sign! keep at it and do what you gotta do once you get access.


----------



## LilAnt530 (May 10, 2017)

PhoneScrambler said:


> If you saw a even a glimpse of the home screen or any crash then that's a good sign! keep at it and do what you gotta do once you get access.

Click to collapse




Oh yea bud I definitely have a solid method of attacking if that is the thumbs up sign lol, this was freaking out xD.

another really solid method with ADB is to use the cracked SideSync for Samsung (xda version supports all devices) and sideload it on, then jst plug er into a PC with SideSync lol


----------



## ennyace (May 10, 2017)

*Calender Crashed*

Only Crashed i noticed is when i used all the memory available in the phone for video and calender crashed but still same thing


----------



## PhoneScrambler (May 12, 2017)

ennyace said:


> Only Crashed i noticed is when i used all the memory available in the phone for video and calender crashed but still same thing

Click to collapse




this happened to me before I got to the main menu, Keep at it!


----------



## LilAnt530 (May 16, 2017)

ennyace said:


> Only Crashed i noticed is when i used all the memory available in the phone for video and calender crashed but still same thing

Click to collapse




How exactly did u manage into the calendar? lol


----------



## ennyace (May 22, 2017)

LilAnt530 said:


> How exactly did u manage into the calendar? lol

Click to collapse



Used all the space in it for HD video


----------



## LilAnt530 (May 23, 2017)

ennyace said:


> Used all the space in it for HD video

Click to collapse





So you were able to view your notifications from the camera app? My quick settings will work, but much to the norm of FRP locks the actual notifications (for downloads & such) are hidden


----------



## ennyace (May 23, 2017)

LilAnt530 said:


> So you were able to view your notifications from the camera app? My quick settings will work, but much to the norm of FRP locks the actual notifications (for downloads & such) are hidden

Click to collapse



Swipe to the Left to Open Camera and do the recording it doenst last 10-15mins then the space gonna be used up


----------



## superJTAG (May 24, 2017)

*bypass done kyocera c6742*

I am uploading a series of videos with solution for Kyocera c6742.
Talve works in 6740 and others.
But I can not post links.

---------- Post added at 06:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 AM ----------

Is a very difficult method but it works.
Bypass for lock screen and google full account


----------



## LilAnt530 (May 27, 2017)

superJTAG said:


> I am uploading a series of videos with solution for Kyocera c6742.
> Talve works in 6740 and others.
> But I can not post links.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Define what you consider to be "Very Difficult" lol.


----------



## superJTAG (May 27, 2017)

Difficult meaning:
1 # you can enter the system for a short time
2 # to be able to advance you must touch very fast
3 # you will not see anything

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------

Friend the videos are ready. Soon share a link.


----------



## superJTAG (May 28, 2017)

I need more post to share link


----------



## LilAnt530 (May 28, 2017)

superJTAG said:


> I need more post to share link

Click to collapse




So let me guess, the crashing of the Camera app where it flashes the home screen at u? If u launch an app does it overlay the lock screen??? I have seen this glitch many many MANY times on mostly KitKat devices where you can run an app in overlay (like messenger or your dialer) over the top of the lockscreen....... maybe if you can open the launcher alone you could run that in overlay, for instance? , its a shame you can't adb lol


----------



## superJTAG (May 28, 2017)

Similar but objective is to activate adb and then enter recovery


----------



## superJTAG (May 28, 2017)

This is the only method we have publicly now. Tested on Kyocera c6742. Ok here links

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------




superJTAG said:


> This is the only method we have publicly now. Tested on Kyocera c6742. Ok here links

Click to collapse



part 1:link https://youtu.be/fH0xiQWL3DQ

part 2:link https://youtu.be/h-Q8cLWwzDE

part 3:link https://youtu.be/WkC-Z-I17WA

part 4:link https://youtu.be/n8eJoBOYTjQ


----------



## Mojo2XL (Dec 5, 2015)

Greetings to all the developers and registered users on this site... Yes, this is my first post, but I read here pretty often and I used the search function, trust me! Seriously, I've tried all I could and I am at my wits end, but this is technology, we can't let it own us, we gotta continue owning it and that's what online communities like xda help us do, so thanks for all your past, present, and future contributions here. So I got this Metro PCS Kyocera Hydro Wave (C6740N) that I can't factory reset for a number of reasons, but mainly because I believe that there is either no boot-loader or no recovery partition as a result of Metro PCS flashing the ROM...

Anyway, lets get to the juice:
- Device powers on/off, but no combo of Vol -/+ and Power buttons bring up a recovery menu or anything (holding any combo down just boot-loops)
- Device has no SIM and no micro SD card, and the battery is not removable
- Device is locked... Like, pattern-locked/google account info/too many attempts/yada yada yada
- Device has no data and no WiFi connection active, so I could not use the google account to get past the lockscreen
- Device does not have USB debugging enabled/Google drivers for ADB do not work (Windows 7 auto-detects when I plug in the phone and installs a generic Microsoft driver which cannot be removed even after uninstalling the device, and also I pointed the Device Manager to the correct Google drivers I installed with the Android SDK Tools, as well as the Samsung Naked Universal Drivers I found on this forum, and Kyocera ADB drivers I found through Google which all failed, Windows returned a message stating that the most up-to-date or best driver for this device is already installed)

What I've tried (everything possible really):
- Hard reset/Recovery from phone: FAILED
- Connect to Linux and install ADB, then tried running the adb shell, adb devices, fastboot devices, etc but phone not detected: FAILED
- Connect to Windows 7 and install ADB (Android SDK Tools), I literally checked every single box and installed Platform-tools, google drivers, everything, got to the command prompt as admin, cd to the ADB directory, ran same commands as in linux, also tried commands on several forums and posts like adb shell rm /data/system/gesture.key to remove the lock but everything: FAILED
- Connect to Windows 7 and attempt to install proper drivers using RootGenius, MoboRobo, PDAnet, and several other suggestions which all were oblivious/unable to detect the device despite Windows recognizing it, so they all: FAILED
- Connect to Windows 7 and attempt running ADB through a Cygwin terminal, but the command "sudo" was not recognized/not valid, so: FAILED
- Connect to Windows 7 and use XRYViewer to extract data from the phone, possibly to see the system files and get an actual understanding of what everybody is saying you need to mount from the recovery partition, but no clue how to use this, since I can't find an XRY file in the internal storage, so: FAILED
- Connect to Windows 7 and access data/recover data from device using "Wondershare Dr.Fone for Android" and "iLike Android Data Recovery Pro" but both programs instructed me to enable USB Debugging, which is not possible, so the both also: FAILED

Despite this being my first post, I have scoured the forums here in addition to every other forum and webpage regarding this issue as well... There just isn't much about this phone except negative reviews, and I have come to the conclusion that on this particular model phone, I am out of options... I have a paperweight... I'm not very familiar with Android... So please correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## LilAnt530 (May 29, 2017)

superJTAG said:


> This is the only method we have publicly now. Tested on Kyocera c6742. Ok here links
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





So, I will give this a try when I am a tad more stable in phones hehe, great work man really idk if you do FRP stuff on devices but that's somewhat my favorite area to mess with stuff


----------



## LilAnt530 (Jun 9, 2017)

superJTAG said:


> This is the only method we have publicly now. Tested on Kyocera c6742. Ok here links
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Hey man I watched all of the videos & all that, and it seems like way too much work for this prepay phone. And if you could (with your unlocked device) possibly figure out what button combo boots it into recovery so it's not a 2 or 3 hour process with insane amnts of steps & guesswork? Just saying if I could bypass it one single time I wouldn't have any problems holding it from there.


----------



## superJTAG (Jun 9, 2017)

It's true boss, the process is torture.
I do not have anything more fun, I'm sorry.
But we can use my device for investigation of easy methods.


----------



## LilAnt530 (Jun 12, 2017)

superJTAG said:


> It's true boss, the process is torture.
> I do not have anything more fun, I'm sorry.
> But we can use my device for investigation of easy methods.

Click to collapse




Bro your response made me laugh so hard I nearly fell out of my seat lol! Like honestly bro that was the most brutally honest thing I have ever heard from someone on these forums haha xD. I appreciate your (obvious) hard work to get that far as I have tried twice now & damn near destroyed the device lmao. I was gonna use it because I hate my current device so much & I do FRP unlocks out of a hobby & partly for profit. But this is by far the MOST difficult one I've had in my freekin life.

i can get it to show me the email last used by connecting it to a network with no security key ... I wonder if I tried a login portal wifi AP if i could at least open system webview.apk & get deeper into it like the Samsung SM-g530az...... Either way dude ill give it a few more tries your way I just may not have the agility lol.


----------



## superJTAG (Jun 12, 2017)

You go the right way.
Keep trying kyocera is strong does not explode.


----------



## LilAnt530 (Jun 12, 2017)

superJTAG said:


> You go the right way.
> Keep trying kyocera is strong does not explode.

Click to collapse




Seriously though man, that was the best response ever!!! I have to ask if you have tried rooting & had success? I have an LG phone thats FRP locked and its only fixed by rooting it, just wondering if maybe one of these PC apps will aim at it with a different method?


----------



## superJTAG (Jun 12, 2017)

Now only temporary root and the system becomes unstable, many stop and random restarts.
Not correct root.


----------



## LilAnt530 (Jun 12, 2017)

superJTAG said:


> Now only temporary root and the system becomes unstable, many stop and random restarts.
> Not correct root.

Click to collapse




Okay so after you root it could u use a terminal app like Termux to enter a root shell????


Try typing setenforce 0 after you get a shell open, hopefully that spares you some reboots lol


----------



## superJTAG (Jun 12, 2017)

By adb enter root shell.
For example:

(MyLinux) $ adb shell
MyAndroid $ su
MyAndoidRoot #

But root is removed after reboot.
Then it is neccesary to do the rooting process again.
The process works 100% randomly
Those applications for rooting exploit and destabilize the system to give you root.


----------



## LilAnt530 (Jun 13, 2017)

superJTAG said:


> By adb enter root shell.
> For example:
> 
> (MyLinux) $ adb shell
> ...

Click to collapse




Yes I agree those one click apps usually cause alot more issues than they are worth for the root access, but if you have a root shell i believe from there manual root works 100% fine,

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2684210

Hopefully this helps, I don't even wanna try to bypass if its not going to take a root install after. Was thinking it'd be an upgrade if i could root it.


----------



## PhoneScrambler (Jun 14, 2017)

Haven't been here in a while, How's the progress so far lads? BTW I got into my Kyocera and removed the user account after factory resetting ^_^


----------



## superJTAG (Jun 16, 2017)

LilAnt530 said:


> Yes I agree those one click apps usually cause alot more issues than they are worth for the root access, but if you have a root shell i believe from there manual root works 100% fine,
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2684210
> 
> Hopefully this helps, I don't even wanna try to bypass if its not going to take a root install after. Was thinking it'd be an upgrade if i could root it.

Click to collapse



When I get the correct root I will post it here.
Take time but investigate everything and see what happens


----------



## LilAnt530 (Jun 16, 2017)

PhoneScrambler said:


> Haven't been here in a while, How's the progress so far lads? BTW I got into my Kyocera and removed the user account after factory resetting ^_^

Click to collapse




Did you use the method in video?


----------



## PhoneScrambler (Jun 19, 2017)

LilAnt530 said:


> Did you use the method in video?

Click to collapse





It looks a lot like the method I used. I believe it is. the swipe, open close and crash method.


----------



## LilAnt530 (Jun 19, 2017)

PhoneScrambler said:


> It looks a lot like the method I used. I believe it is. the swipe, open close and crash method.

Click to collapse




Okay thanks haha, trying to work out a more solid method. Im just not fast enough to hit what i need to.


----------



## ibnbazooka (Jul 7, 2017)

i can root all Kyocera models
permanent root & unlock bootloader
if any one could give me (sst tool) for c6740n &c6740 I'll share root with him


----------



## LilAnt530 (Jul 10, 2017)

ibnbazooka said:


> i can root all Kyocera models
> permanent root & unlock bootloader
> if any one could give me (sst tool) for c6740n &c6740 I'll share root with him

Click to collapse



But this model is a Kyocera, root it then.


----------



## ibnbazooka (Jul 14, 2017)

*permanent root*



lilant530 said:


> but this model is a kyocera, root it then.

Click to collapse



i already  did


----------



## LilAnt530 (Jul 17, 2017)

ibnbazooka said:


> i already did

Click to collapse





So what do u need?


----------



## ibnbazooka (Jul 17, 2017)

LilAnt530 said:


> So what do u need?

Click to collapse



I need the tool (sst tool) for flash kyocera c6740n
!!!


----------



## Mojo2XL (Dec 5, 2015)

Greetings to all the developers and registered users on this site... Yes, this is my first post, but I read here pretty often and I used the search function, trust me! Seriously, I've tried all I could and I am at my wits end, but this is technology, we can't let it own us, we gotta continue owning it and that's what online communities like xda help us do, so thanks for all your past, present, and future contributions here. So I got this Metro PCS Kyocera Hydro Wave (C6740N) that I can't factory reset for a number of reasons, but mainly because I believe that there is either no boot-loader or no recovery partition as a result of Metro PCS flashing the ROM...

Anyway, lets get to the juice:
- Device powers on/off, but no combo of Vol -/+ and Power buttons bring up a recovery menu or anything (holding any combo down just boot-loops)
- Device has no SIM and no micro SD card, and the battery is not removable
- Device is locked... Like, pattern-locked/google account info/too many attempts/yada yada yada
- Device has no data and no WiFi connection active, so I could not use the google account to get past the lockscreen
- Device does not have USB debugging enabled/Google drivers for ADB do not work (Windows 7 auto-detects when I plug in the phone and installs a generic Microsoft driver which cannot be removed even after uninstalling the device, and also I pointed the Device Manager to the correct Google drivers I installed with the Android SDK Tools, as well as the Samsung Naked Universal Drivers I found on this forum, and Kyocera ADB drivers I found through Google which all failed, Windows returned a message stating that the most up-to-date or best driver for this device is already installed)

What I've tried (everything possible really):
- Hard reset/Recovery from phone: FAILED
- Connect to Linux and install ADB, then tried running the adb shell, adb devices, fastboot devices, etc but phone not detected: FAILED
- Connect to Windows 7 and install ADB (Android SDK Tools), I literally checked every single box and installed Platform-tools, google drivers, everything, got to the command prompt as admin, cd to the ADB directory, ran same commands as in linux, also tried commands on several forums and posts like adb shell rm /data/system/gesture.key to remove the lock but everything: FAILED
- Connect to Windows 7 and attempt to install proper drivers using RootGenius, MoboRobo, PDAnet, and several other suggestions which all were oblivious/unable to detect the device despite Windows recognizing it, so they all: FAILED
- Connect to Windows 7 and attempt running ADB through a Cygwin terminal, but the command "sudo" was not recognized/not valid, so: FAILED
- Connect to Windows 7 and use XRYViewer to extract data from the phone, possibly to see the system files and get an actual understanding of what everybody is saying you need to mount from the recovery partition, but no clue how to use this, since I can't find an XRY file in the internal storage, so: FAILED
- Connect to Windows 7 and access data/recover data from device using "Wondershare Dr.Fone for Android" and "iLike Android Data Recovery Pro" but both programs instructed me to enable USB Debugging, which is not possible, so the both also: FAILED

Despite this being my first post, I have scoured the forums here in addition to every other forum and webpage regarding this issue as well... There just isn't much about this phone except negative reviews, and I have come to the conclusion that on this particular model phone, I am out of options... I have a paperweight... I'm not very familiar with Android... So please correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## LilAnt530 (Jul 18, 2017)

ibnbazooka said:


> I need the tool (sst tool) for flash kyocera c6740n
> !!!

Click to collapse




What'd you do? Bootloop it? I was unaware they actually made a flash tool for Kyocera garbage.


----------



## ibnbazooka (Jul 18, 2017)

LilAnt530 said:


> What'd you do? Bootloop it? I was unaware they actually made a flash tool for Kyocera garbage.

Click to collapse



yes they made but its not for Public few members in xda have this tool  and they dont want to share


----------



## LilAnt530 (Jul 18, 2017)

ibnbazooka said:


> yes they made but its not for Public few members in xda have this tool and they dont want to share

Click to collapse




Weird, ill dig around, see what comes up on that haha


----------



## The Exploiter (Jul 29, 2017)

I was able to FINALLY get it to read in ADB and pushed my exploit to run adbd as root and there is a recovery partition. It's the bootloader that refuses factory reset and the fact that's the way the ROM was built with metro PCS. So looks like you cant reset it as of now. I'll work on it and see if I can get it.


----------



## ibnbazooka (Aug 2, 2017)

The Exploiter said:


> I was able to FINALLY get it to read in ADB and pushed my exploit to run adbd as root and there is a recovery partition. It's the bootloader that refuses factory reset and the fact that's the way the ROM was built with metro PCS. So looks like you cant reset it as of now. I'll work on it and see if I can get it.

Click to collapse



even if you try all root exploit for android 5.1.1
you only will get temp root
first you have to break WRIT PROTECTION
and thats is the hard work


----------



## The Exploiter (Aug 2, 2017)

ibnbazooka said:


> even if you try all root exploit for android 5.1.1
> you only will get temp root
> first you have to break WRIT PROTECTION
> and thats is the hard work

Click to collapse




I have a advanced method of switching boot and recovery partitions since they are the same size. That's how I got it into recovery, but the manufacturer don't want no one to be able to modify this device


----------



## ibnbazooka (Aug 4, 2017)

The Exploiter said:


> I have a advanced method of switching boot and recovery partitions since they are the same size. That's how I got it into recovery, but the manufacturer don't want no one to be able to modify this device

Click to collapse



this isn't advanced method it's old method
which work for som android 4.4.2 or less
but they have fix this bug in Android 5.0
boot and recovery have different signature
it won't work at all


----------



## LilAnt530 (Aug 17, 2017)

ibnbazooka said:


> this isn't advanced method it's old method
> which work for som android 4.4.2 or less
> but they have fix this bug in Android 5.0
> boot and recovery have different signature
> it won't work at all

Click to collapse



Just a quick question though, would it technically even matter what Android version the phone runs? I would assume things like this would rely more on the kernel version + the recovery build.


----------



## ibnbazooka (Aug 18, 2017)

LilAnt530 said:


> Just a quick question though, would it technically even matter what Android version the phone runs? I would assume things like this would rely more on the kernel version + the recovery build.

Click to collapse



the android version it doesn't  matter
but the security of the signature  of kernel and recovery
is different  for  android 5 and more
some of android 4.4.2 is impossible  to switch 
recovery  and boot like tracfons
i think the fix these  bugs
doesn't work any more


----------



## henrucci (Oct 7, 2017)

LilAnt530 said:


> So, I will give this a try when I am a tad more stable in phones hehe, great work man really idk if you do FRP stuff on devices but that's somewhat my favorite area to mess with stuff

Click to collapse



 Youtube removed the videos.


----------



## LilAnt530 (Oct 7, 2017)

henrucci said:


> Youtube removed the videos.

Click to collapse




For no reason


----------



## Ryanr1USA (Feb 4, 2018)

*Any updates???*

Any updates on doing a hard factory reset on this device??? I just came across one and of course it has a lock on it and after trying 20-30 times to do a hard reset I learned that after taking the phone apart and getting the model number by searching for what Kyocera phone the battery belongs to I was able to get the model number of the specific phone....only to find out that you can not do a hard reset on it!! FML ???


----------



## 123456& (Apr 25, 2018)

I can hard reset most of Kyocera remotely.


----------



## Johnmieh1973 (Jul 14, 2018)

I am not really computer or smartphone literate is there something I can download to  free to my computer that will factory hard reset my Kyocera c6740n previously on metro pcs


----------

